# RE: Train-Rite



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

*RE: Train-Rite*

Train-Rite will be producing Releases and launchers by the first of July. First shipments will be available from Dogs Afield. Website will be up in July. My personal thanks to all of you who have been so supportive during the reorganization period after John Clements passing.
Warren Price
Phone 716-807-5839


----------



## bgrubb (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you tell me the length of the launchers when folded down? Also the approximate Weight of the launcher.

Thank you.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

5' high 27" wide and 21 lbs with release.
Warren price
tranrite


----------



## salty1214 (Jun 9, 2003)

Warren great to here they are coming back. Our club is very happy with the launchers and releases you sold us.

Fred Collins


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you Fred. I have had two other clubs looking to buy launchers just like the ones your club purchased.
Warren Price


----------

